# DPS demo center at Magic



## orangegondola (Oct 18, 2011)

Snow Wizards is going to have a DPS demo fleet this year right at Magic's base lodge!

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/10/dps-demo-center-at-snow-wizards/

 :beer:


----------



## makimono (Oct 18, 2011)

Lovin' Spoonfulls!

I may have to go two plankin' for a change, for a couple runs at least.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2011)

That's awesome!  I'm gonna have to try a pair out when I visit.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2011)

can someone tell me a which day in Feb will be a pow day so i can make a reservation for a demo pair?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> can someone tell me a which day in Feb will be a pow day so i can make a reservation for a demo pair?



February 30th


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2011)

bvibert said:


> February 30th



cool, i forgot this was a leap year


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 19, 2011)

Is every day gaper day?


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 19, 2011)

That is awesome:beer:  I'm gonna have to give the Wailers a ride.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 19, 2011)

Hoping for a lot of snow at Magic so those sticks can show us what they can really do.


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2011)

*DPS Skis, demo @ Magic/Snow Wizards*

Looks like it's time to go exploring the ski racks this year.
I have no clue if these are any good, but it's a new brand, maybe an up-and-comer like Line once was.

Wailer 105
Snow Wizards will feature for demo a fleet of DPS Wailer 112 RP and Wailer 105 skis. The 112 is a rocker/camber design that eats up anything thrown its way.  The 105 has a touch of rocker in the tip and tail with a more traditional shape.  These skis are limited so make sure to book in advance!

Wailer 112 rp
I spent my first season on the 112’s last year expecting them to be my powder boards.  It took one run for them to earn the #1 spot in a quiver of nine.  These skis excel at just about everything except charging ice gates.  My legs feel 10 years younger because of the light swing weight.  With just the right amount of rocker v.s. camber my eyes began seeing completely new lines in the trees I never thought possible.  Because of the high quality Austrian race bases and stability of 112mm underfoot I found myself carving up groomers at rocket speed.
If you do one thing this winter, demo a DPS Wailer 112 RP.
Don’t forget to visit www.snowwizards.c

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/10/dps-demo-center-at-snow-wizards/


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2011)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=102935


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been seriously coveting OG's Wailers since early last season. its great to see carbon fiber nono technology applied to 2 of my biggest passions... skiing and fishing.  My only concern is that if I demo these I know I'm gonna wan them and I can't afford to  throw down over a G for these sticks this year.


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 19, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Hoping for a lot of snow at Magic so those sticks can show us what they can really do.



With that ski outfit Snowmonster you'll blend right in.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 21, 2011)

Billski,
The Pure or Hybrid....noticeable differences....?
From all the positives I think I'll be looking for em' to demo, maybe not this winter...but the 5point design, as does some standard(Nordica Patron)..works in powder.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 25, 2011)

They have been around for a while.  I am currently skiing on a pair of DPS skis that are 10 years old.


----------

